# Help me with my CaraBou Logo



## CaraBou (Jun 21, 2014)

I am working on a logo for my labels.  These are early prototypes with two different styles for the antlers.  Which concept do you like better, the leaf shape or the standard shape?  There is a lot of variability in real life caribou antlers but I've attached one photo for grounding.  TIA!


----------



## lsg (Jun 21, 2014)

I like the second one the best.


----------



## Relle (Jun 21, 2014)

I'm with Isg, when doing logos, simplicity applies, not too much extra going on.


----------



## neeners (Jun 21, 2014)

I like the 2nd one too. One thing - does he look angry?


----------



## Relle (Jun 21, 2014)

I thought he looked angry - if you took off the eyebrow and left just the eye that would fix that and look a lot better.


----------



## lenarenee (Jun 21, 2014)

Dang! How do those critters walk around with those things?

I like the first one best; but I agree with Relle about simplicity. And he does look angry to me.  Great start on your logo!


----------



## DeeAnna (Jun 21, 2014)

I'm fond of the second one. Nice work!


----------



## newbie (Jun 21, 2014)

Second one as well. I don't mind that he looks angry. Maybe your company name should be "The Mad CaraBou". The only thing about the antlers is that they are moose-like than carabou-like but you could easily keep it simple and still change the shape a bit.


----------



## Obsidian (Jun 21, 2014)

I also like the second one best.


----------



## jules92207 (Jun 21, 2014)

I like the second one too.


----------



## CaraBou (Jun 21, 2014)

That makes it easy, it's unanimous!  I agree the eye gives him an unnecessary attitude.  I want something special in the eye to set him apart from the other caribou who are always playing reindeer games.  But undoubtedly there's other ways to get there -- I just have to find it!

And as for the antlers being moosey, I thought that too and know I need to narrow them up and bend them a little more.  In the end it will be the antlers and the eye that will make this pop so it is worth my time to keep sketching.  

I've never been one to draw, and just started figuring out I can actually do it.  But I don't really have my own style yet so it takes me a loooong time unless I try to copy (freehand) someone else's stuff.  But for this, I need to find my style.  This guy is not copied in any way so I feel pretty good about that.  

I don't know if I'll actually use this on soap labels but I thought I'd explore it.  I may try transforming him into a her (since even female caribou have antlers), and incorporating some bubbles. We'll see where this goes!  

Any other ideas or thoughts? You guys are great for bouncing ideas off of!


----------



## CaraBou (Jun 21, 2014)

Oops I just realized this should probably be in the Labels and Packaging forum -- lsg (or one of the administrators), could you please move it for me?

ETA: Thank you, masked marvel!


----------



## navigator9 (Jun 22, 2014)

Wow, I would have never guessed that drawing doesn't come naturally to you. What a great logo, so simple and graphic. I'm in the minority, I kind of liked the first one better, made him look a little fanciful.But either way you go, you've got a winner here! Nice work.


----------



## Carty812 (Jun 22, 2014)

Yeah I'm with Nav here I like the first one best. With the leaf shaped antlers it has a whimsical look and with the eye looks almost mischievous as opposed to angry! But yeah either way it's a winner! Great job!


----------



## jenneelk (Jun 22, 2014)

Ill be the third I guess to say the first.


----------



## Susie (Jun 22, 2014)

I would like option 3 please.

I like either one, but narrower(more like caribou antlers) one would be better.  

I think you need to also reconsider the 666 under his neck.  I know it is meant to indicate hair, but you are going to lose customers over that one.


----------



## mintle (Jun 22, 2014)

I like the second one  nice drawing skills you have! 
I must admit that I always hear a music verse  "carabou, carabou, will you do the fandango" in my head when I see your nick! (queen, bohemian rapsody, lyrics altered a bit ) ))


----------



## CaraBou (Jun 22, 2014)

mintle said:


> "carabou, carabou, will you do the fandango"



"Thunderbolt and lightning, very saponifying to me!!!
Bubbleo Bubbleo Bubbleo figaro!!

Magnifico-o-o-o!"



Susie said:


> I think you need to also reconsider the 666 under his neck. I know it is meant to indicate hair, but you are going to lose customers over that one.



Those are curliques. I have no customers, only family and friends, and they know I am not possessed by --nor believe in -- the devil. Should anyone be so superstitious, they definitely should not look to me for cleansing.

My post above sounds kind of snotty when I read it today. Please accept my apology, Susie, I know you were trying to help.


----------



## Relle (Jun 23, 2014)

CaraBou said:


> Oops I just realized this should probably be in the Labels and Packaging forum -- lsg (or one of the administrators), could you please move it for me?
> 
> ETA: Thank you, masked marvel!



 I moved it here - more business related than packaging.


----------



## CaraBou (Jun 23, 2014)

So you're the masked marvel!  Thanks!  But just to clarify, I have no plans to start a business.  I just want some original artwork to put on labels.  While I don't normally label my bars, I do sometimes for special occasions.  

No need to move it again though, I see no harm in it.


----------



## scotsman (Jun 23, 2014)

I like the second one. That would make a cool soap stamp.


----------



## CaraBou (Jun 25, 2014)

Thanks everyone, I appreciate your feedback!


----------

